

Anybody else think we need a HN meetup in Austin? - skadamat

I read HN way too many times daily and I know a few of my friends that do too. I'm positive there are thousands of others here in Austin that do as well and it would be too much fun to have a meetup sometime in the near future!<p>If anybody else in Austin feels this way on HN, comment / message me and I'd love to get something going!
======
vitovito
Sure!

There were three previous threads on this you might be able to get other
interested usernames from: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2613176> &&
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=897565> &&
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2236845>

Could also maybe co-opt this group: <http://www.meetup.com/Co-Founders-
Austin/>

------
mahdireilly
I am game. What area of town would yall wanna meet at? Downtown is popular,
but pushing it closer to campus will likely lead to a bigger crowd.

~~~
caw
Is there a way we can get a mailing list or some other kind of group set up to
manage this rather than posting repeatedly on this thread? I don't typically
do group meetups so I'm not sure what is appropriate.

------
skadamat
Everyone shoot me an email at skadamat@gmail.com.

I'll make a new Meet up and an email thread and we can start coordinating from
there / inviting more people.

------
caw
I was actually going to search for this later tonight because I recently moved
to Austin. I'd be game for a meetup.

------
EwanG
I'd be interested in hearing more as well.

------
wh-uws
Yes. What should we use to organize it?

------
sidcool
No, I want it in Houston...

------
amatus
I'm in.

------
tbrooks
In.

